# 69 windshield pillar trim



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Does the interior windshield pillar trim on a 69 with green interior get painted the same color and finish as the dash top? (Suede finish). Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Should be same color of green, low gloss, but no suede finish.

am referencing gloss level of parchment interior steel pillar post moldings in my first '69 Judge (Lakewood 04A), as well as the 30k mile original RA4 Judge of close friend (car built out Arlington, very late production.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you,,. Again !! Lol. Should coat hooks be same as well??


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Coat hooks will be molded in color. Dk green to blend with dk green headliner. All I currently have right now in green are '71 Jade green which is a different shade.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

OK thanks.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Engine mount pads*

Hi Roger. Good morning. My chassis restoration is underway. What is the correct color/finish for the motor mount frame pads. (The mounts that are bolted to the cross member). I thought I read that they are not supposed to be chassis black? Thank you


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Santo, PM sent.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Roger,. Is there any way of finding out how many judges were built with the same color combo as mine??? Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Sanyo, no records published by Fred Simmonds or PHS of how many Judges were produced in each color. There are a few subsets, like the '70 RAIV Judge converts, & the '71 Judge converts, where all colors are known.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

OK. Thank you


----------

